# pup on the beach



## Saltyakker1973 (Jul 29, 2012)

Will be heading to the Galveston area to to set up my pop up on the beach and do some surf fishing. Any tips on places I could get into without getting it stuck? My TV is a 4wd jeep commander. Going solo this time so really don't want to spend my time digging out. Was thinking of the Crystal Beach area. Tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## boatfeet (Jul 24, 2011)

rettilon rd goes str9 to the beach the sand is normally firm there its about 4 or so miles from the ferry


----------

